# Please help transport CHUN-HA



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Hello everyone, first of all i want to thank everybody reading this post.

I have been working closely with wonderful korean ppl in los angeles and we have started a small dog rescue organization focusing on bringing a few korean rescue dogs that need immediate attention. 

Our goal is to save and help the small korean dogs that have been bred, captured, kidnapped, or raised for their meat. Koreans eat dogs. The small dogs are used as a herbal /health drink called "dog soju" instead which is a very common drink.

The korean rescue group that is working with us are constantly looking out for doggies that might have a successful adoption in Los Angeles. They came across Chun-Ha. He is a 3 yr old male (neutered) maltese who has been thru too much. Please read his petfinder link since the story is too horrible to write on this forum. Currentlly he is living in a high kill shelter in Korea and we are trying to transport him to LA so that he can forget his past and have a bright new happy future.

He is scheduled to arrive in LA to find his new home on the 13th June 2008. 

We are trying to raise funds for his transportation. We are estimating 500 dollars for his one way ticket to happiness. We really appreciate your generosity if you are able to donate even as little as $5 to our cause.

Also if anybody is interested in adopting Chun-Ha, please feel free to contact me at : [email protected]


Thank you!!!
HAPPY ENDING RESCUE

Chun-Ha's Petfinder link


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! Bless you for doing this!!! I will definitely make a donation. :ThankYou:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> OMG! Bless you for doing this!!! I will definitely make a donation. :ThankYou:[/B]


Thank you so much !!!! (how are you?)

Donations can be made via our website at
DONATE LINK

Every penny is valuable to us!!!   

I will keep everybody updated with Chun-Ha's journey

-stephanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steph ~ I am sending a good size donation. 

Bless your heart. Bless his little soul.

I have not read his page yet. I will. 

You are so awesome, and caring. You always have been.
The doggies thank you from the bottom of their, wee little,
hearts. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I will definitely be donating to this cause. I have heard this for a long time but I could never look at some of the links to it.
What a great person you are for doing this
Good Luck :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just donated. This is a great thing you're doing. :ThankYou:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steph ~ Gosh, I hate to bring this up, but the burnt/scared doggie looks
much different than the other two pictures. Doesn't look like the 
same dog.

Also, I don't understand, from his "bio", why would the owner torture
him, when he wanted to eat him. Why not just kill him and eat him?
And why decide to give him to a shelter, if he wanted to eat him?

This is new to me. I just want to understand, and make sure everything
is on the up and up. 

Lovies to you, and yours. :smootch:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> Steph ~ Gosh, I hate to bring this up, but the burnt/scared doggie looks
> much different than the other two pictures. Doesn't look like the
> same dog.
> 
> ...


Debbie~! 
Thank you for bringing it up, haha but they are the same dog 
The fluffy photos are photos from Feb. 2008. The shaved down photo is recent, just yesterday.

oo the bio? maybe I didn't write it clearly. The owner "wanted" to torture him. They just don't kill them. Koreans believe that torturing the dog will make the dog meat more tender so they make the dog suffer when they prepare to eat him. its really awful. There are many ways to torture dogs before killing them for their meat.

I guess its difficult for us dog lovers to understand but its very common in korea. 

Also he didn't give him to the shelter. A person witnessed the whole thing, wanted to save Chun-Ha's life and talked to the guy to spare Chun-Ha's life..That was how he was rescued and ended up in a shelter where he's been living until now. Korean "shelters" are basically "homes" for dogs that have nowhere else to go. He hasn't been adopted because there has been no interest in him for months 

I hope this makes more sense. I should edit his bio and re-write it

love stephanie


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> I will definitely be donating to this cause. I have heard this for a long time but I could never look at some of the links to it.
> What a great person you are for doing this
> Good Luck :aktion033:[/B]


Thank you so much !!!!! We really appreciate it !!!!!
We are planning to grow in the next couple of months. We have just started and the more help we get, the more doggies we can save!!

stephanie


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> Just donated. This is a great thing you're doing. :ThankYou:[/B]


Bonnie's mommie (Linda) Thank you so much !!!
This means so much to us and Chun-Ha. Thank you for your generosity !! We'll let you know how he is doing and once he arrives to LA!

stephanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585124
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Steph, this breaks my heart. Yep, you're right, it's so hard to understand.
I cannot comprehend having my dog for dinner. 

Let's get this little one home, to LA. 

Donation is definately on the way.

Once again, bless your heart. You know I love you :smootch:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I will be sending a donation to help this little baby get home to L.A. It just breaks my heart that someone could do that to that poor baby. :smmadder: What a wonderful thing your doing for Chun-Ha.  I hope that he finds his forever home.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just sent in a donation. What a sad, sad story. Some people are more animals, than the animals themselves.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, what a nightmare of a story ... :smcry: I just sent my donation. Thanks for doing this, and thank you for letting us know about it. Hoping for the very best for little Chun-Ha.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Has anybody checked to see if this is legitimate?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Has anybody checked to see if this is legitimate?[/B]


Mee (Stephanie) has been a member here for a long time, although she hasn't posted much lately. She's a dear person and animal lover and I trust that this is on the up and up. She is originally from Korea I believe.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Thank you K/C mom for your support 
Yes, I'm Korean. There are thousands of animal lovers in Korea but a lot of NON-animal lovers also and these koreans don't treat dogs the same way we do. 

I did post a petition link on SM a few months back - a petition to stop Korea legalizing dog meat. The korean government wanted to pass the bill to legally breed dogs as livestock. That is what really gave us the motivation to save at least one doggy life in Korea. Right now eating/torturing dogs for their meat is illegal but is still done anyway 

I thank everybody for their kindness. It really means a lot to us!!! It will definately help us transport Chun-Ha on the 13th June!
I will be fostering him myself. I'll keep you guys updated with Chun-Ha's huge journey!

PS. I just received an email from korea. Chun-Ha wasn't burnt alive, he was forcefully put into boiling water alive........


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

OMG that poor baby. Thank you for what you are doing to save the animals. I had heard this many years ago but did not believe it. :smcry: 

My donation will be sent out today.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sorry to be so skeptical about the burn, but it seems strange to me that that area would be burned and everything else would be going into a pot of boiling water looks just fine.

Are you sure that it is not either a chemical burn or fire-burn, or a healed skin disorder? 

Years ago my roommate and I had a kitten that fell into a bathtub of scalding water. Her feet were so scalded that her nails fell off.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> I'm sorry to be so skeptical about the burn, but it seems strange to me that that area would be burned and everything else would be going into a pot of boiling water looks just fine.
> 
> Are you sure that it is not either a chemical burn or fire-burn, or a healed skin disorder?
> 
> Years ago my roommate and I had a kitten that fell into a bathtub of scalding water. Her feet were so scalded that her nails fell off.[/B]


Thank you MSS for your observation. I'll ask the Korean group regarding the burn (again) 

-stephanie


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

I just got a reply from the korean group. I hope this doesn't horrify anybody, but Chun-ha was "dipped" somewhat upside down in the boiling water , that's why only his lower back has the burnt scars. 

The rescuer that I communicate closely with just went to check on Chun-ha 2 days ago at the "dog home" and she confirmed that his back skin are actual burnt scars, not a skin infection/disorder.

I hope this helps


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

A vet tech I know looked at the picture and thought it was something else. I'm sure your intentions are good, but I would really ask for more proof of this story.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> A vet tech I know looked at the picture and thought it was something else. I'm sure your intentions are good, but I would really ask for more proof of this story.[/B]


MSS


I can only rely what information I am given by the rescue volunteers in Korea; so I can't make a definitive diagnosis either. 

But I think that a definitive diagnosis can not be made by simply looking at a picture. 

The korean rescuer has seen and met Chun-Ha in person just a few days ago and has seen the burnt scar and the surrounding skin with her own eyes. Also several wonderful korean rescuers have been involved personally with Chun-Ha's recovery and no one has had second thoughts of his story

I have contacted Seung-Hee, our Korean volunteer regarding your comment and she is kind enough to go back to the shelter which is hours drive from her city just to pick up the written statement from the vet that treated Chun-Ha. If you would like she can also send photos she took secretly at an actual dog slaughter farm with dogs caged up with rotten food in their bowls. Many of them were nursing their baby puppies which will end up the same way as their mommy dogs and millions more


We are trying to do a good thing here for dogs in need. I am sorry that you think there should be more proof to this story and that you are being skeptical with what I, our volunteers and our supporters feel to be an important cause

There are millions of information online regarding these poor doggies being slaughtered for their meat and also their methods. Just search for "korean dog meat" on Youtube or Google


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

PS. 
just one more thing ; I think I do understand your "skepticism" since you may have never heard such story. however this is just one story that is common in the millions of other suffering korean dogs. I too have witnessed a dog being tortured and killed accidently when I was only in the 6th grade. I won't get into details but just so that you understand this is a common "practice"; a guy next door was slaughtering his dog in his front yard -- "scraping" the dog's hair off with a butcher knife :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think it never hurts to double-check the information you are given. 

I do not doubt that bad things happen to dogs there and that in other places dogs have been used as food. I also do not doubt that there are a lot of dogs there that are in need of rescue and good homes. I just questioned whether this dog's injury or skin problems happened the way you were told they did. Some other people who have seen the message on petfinder were concerned about it and also wondered if it was inflaming ethnic prejudice. 

A friend of mine who was an experienced shellter volunteer was misled by a rescuer in the United States. That rescuer appealed for help for a dog that supposedly had been beaten and dragged behind a truck. It turned out that it actually had a bad case of mange. And after transporting the dog half way across the United States, she discovered the dog was unpredictably aggressive. 

So it seems that people with good intentions can be mistaken when trying to help, especially long distance. 

Anyway, good luck with your rescue work.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> I think it never hurts to double-check the information you are given.
> 
> I do not doubt that bad things happen to dogs there and that in other places dogs have been used as food. I also do not doubt that there are a lot of dogs there that are in need of rescue and good homes. I just questioned whether this dog's injury or skin problems happened the way you were told they did. Some other people who have seen the message on petfinder were concerned about it and also wondered if it was inflaming ethnic prejudice.
> 
> ...


Thank you MSS for your concern  I am aware of all the possibilities and I always do my double-checking. I recieved a close up photo of the scar from korea before I even posted on SM but I had no intentions to post it anywhere online since it's very graphic. I thought the whole shot of his body would say enough and I never thought that Chun-Ha's story would have doubts here on this board.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I never thought that Chun-Ha's story would have doubts here on this board.[/B]


I believe you, and so do most of the other posters, mee. Please keep us updated on dear Chun-Ha.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> QUOTE





> I never thought that Chun-Ha's story would have doubts here on this board.[/B]


I believe you, and so do most of the other posters, mee. Please keep us updated on dear Chun-Ha.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I second that. There is no telling how it exactly happened. It does not matter to me. What matters is that this baby needs help. 

Thank you for what you are doing once again.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm all for helping rescues and pets in need, but one BIG problem I have with this is we are euthanizing AT LEAST 3-4 million pets EVERY YEAR in the United States in part because there is a pet overpopulation problem, and this organization (legitimate or not) is importing dogs from another country???? 

Humane Society of the United States Statistics


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'm all for helping rescues and pets in need, but one BIG problem I have with this is we are euthanizing AT LEAST 3-4 million pets EVERY YEAR in the United States in part because there is a pet overpopulation problem, and this organization (legitimate or not) is importing dogs from another country????
> 
> Humane Society of the United States Statistics[/B]


I'm sorry but I am shocked at this statement. What difference does it make where the Malt is from.... His is still a life that can be saved. They're not coming in in droves... it is one little Malt that already has a foster. I would hope we could open our hearts to all opportunities to save a Malt.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Mee, My first Malt, Rosebud was accidentally burned while in surgery.... (my former vet) The burn was on the exact place as shown on Chun-Ha. At first it was black like that and the black part sort of flaked off, if I recall correctly and then it was open and oozing. She had to go to the vet every single day where they re-wrapped it. I'm thinking that they said they used a saline wash on it every day.

If this is a burn I hope they know how to care for it. Rosebud had a bandage on for a couple months. But like I said, the banadage was changed every single day. Once healed, it remained scar tissue and she never had any hair on part of her back for the rest of her life.

Here's a picture of Rosebud in her bandage... not sure if this will be of any help but maybe..... (She loved to jump on her crate and look out the window!)

[attachment=37859:Rosebud.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The thing for me, is Stephanie has done, so very much for Rescue,
in Los Angeles, thru the years. She is very passionate.

She's been working on her own Rescue Organization. In the mean time,
this Korean thing came up. Yep, it hit her close to home. Can you blame
her? Watching dogs suffer, no matter where they live, is gut wrenching.

I do, however understand Joy's point of view. 

I really can see both sides. I'm just not sure that you all know Stephanie
has been working on getting a Rescue set up, for quite some time now.

Let's give her a break. Let her set things up, and save doggies. 

It's her dream. I will support her either way.

Thanks for all you have done, and will continue, to do, Stephanie. 

I consider you a very dear, and cherished, friend. :hugging:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> Mee, My first Malt, Rosebud was accidentally burned while in surgery.... (my former vet) The burn was on the exact place as shown on Chun-Ha. At first it was black like that and the black part sort of flaked off, if I recall correctly and then it was open and oozing. She had to go to the vet every single day where they re-wrapped it. I'm thinking that they said they used a saline wash on it every day.
> 
> If this is a burn I hope they know how to care for it. Rosebud had a bandage on for a couple months. But like I said, the banadage was changed every single day. Once healed, it remained scar tissue and she never had any hair on part of her back for the rest of her life.
> 
> ...


K/C Mom, What a perfect place to look out the window. I didn't know that Rosebud was accidently burned. The similarity of Rosebud and Chun-Ha is amazing. I will make sure that little Chun-Ha will be examined at my vet's office once he arrives safely. Thank you for your instructions too! + hugs +


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> The thing for me, is Stephanie has done, so very much for Rescue,
> in Los Angeles, thru the years. She is very passionate.
> 
> She's been working on her own Rescue Organization. In the mean time,
> ...


Thank you Debbie, you have always been helpful, full of advise for all these years!!! I really appreciate it. and yes, local LA doggies are my first priority  I'll message you once I get home


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=585923
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steph, I know ALL doggies are your priority. That's why I love you so much :wub: 

I am also with you, in your passion, for the poor fluffs in Korea. 

Hopefully, we can make a difference for all the fluffies of the world.

One at a time...right now let's focus on little Chun-ha. I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## Lisey (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you Stephanie for all that you do. I just made a donation and hope to get the little guy here as soon as possible. I just wish we could save all the dogs in the world. Lisey Wang


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Thank you so much for everbody's help and support! 

we successfully raised enough money for Chun-Ha's plane ticket and he arrived safely on June 13th.
We went to pick him up at the korean air cargo and he has surprised us all by being such a happy boy despite what he has gone thru. 

He had a check up at our vet on Saturday morning. He had his anal glands extracted and is healthy overall. Our vet recommended fish oil and omega 3 to help his burnt skin. The supplements won't heal his skin dramatically but will def. help to improve his skin somewhat

His teeth conditions are in very bad shape so we also scheduled teeth cleaning and extracting about 6 teeth tomorrow.

He is as brave as a lion and we are all proud of him that he made it this far. He loves playing fetch!

We've received 2 adoption applications for Chun-Ha and will let you all know if his adoption is successful.




Thank you so much again !!!! Gam-Sah-Hahm-Nee-Da (Thank you in Korean)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh that is soo great! You made me cry today!! (Happy tears!!) :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Steph!! Look at him :wub: 

He does, he looks happy. He knows he's safe now. Bless his wee heart.

I was proud to play some small part in this.

Good job to you, and your rescue. Chun-Ha will never forget you.

I'm very proud of you. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you Stephanie for posting pictures of Chun-Ha. Bless his heart. He sure looks happy. It is a good thing that you have done and are doing.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steph, this is such a wonderful update!!! Give Chun-Ha a big welcome to America kiss from me and Bonnie!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a great update! I'm glad he made it safely to the US! You are amazing for doing this!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Hello everybody, I just wanted to give you guys an update, I thank everybody *AGAIN* for helping us transport Chun-Ha in June.

I've received thousands of phone calls and emails and out-of-state inquiries (Even from Alabama!) regarding adopting Chun-Ha since he arrived in June but we just couldn't find the perfect home for him. 

However I just received an excellent application last night and hopefully this wonderful family will fall in love with ChunHa when they meet him this weekend.

I'll post another update in a few days 

Here's a recent photo of Chun-Ha , he's having a great time with his new foster mum and his personality has blossemed so much. He never stops smiling!










and here's a couple of "old" photos of him while he was staying at the korean shelter (during the freezing cold winter) 

















Thank you again for everybody who has helped Chun-Ha by giving him a second chance !!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

oops double post :smheat:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, I'm crying now...and happy for the "happy ending"!!!!
Bless all of the people that have good hearts and desire to do something to help these blessed little souls.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you for the update, Steph. He looks so happy now. I hope this family proves to be the right fit for him.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Kuddos to all that help this poor pup!

I am so glad he is safe and happy!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

I just received new pics of Chun Ha today from his new foster mum


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awwww, Steph!!! He is, he is always smiling. 

I love, love, love, love him :wub: 

Man, does he ever look like a happy little camper. This is amazing to me.

I know he "feels the love". How awesome is that? How awesome are you, girlfriend ~ :tender:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awwww, thanks so much for the update! I'm so glad he is living a good life now!!! 

God bless you for what you do to help doggies in need.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I pray he finds the home that is meant to be his. He deserves lots of love and kisses.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Hello everybody, I just received new photos of Chun-Ha

pics at this foster home


















and this is his last day at his foster home and headed to his FOREVER HOME!!
[email protected] Look how beautiful he is now 


















Thank you so much again for everybody's support !!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So awesome! Thank you!

:chili:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:dothewave: Such great news that he found his forever home :dothewave: He has such a sweet loving face :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so happy to see the latest pictures of our happy little boy!! He looks wonderful.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

What a little love!!!!! Bless his little heart.

Have a wonderful life sweet Chun-Ha!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I missed this post when it was first posted, and have gone through it all now..

what a wonderful happy ending it has

Chun-Ha is a sweetheart :wub: :wub: and looks soo happy in these lasyt pictures (wish him the best in his forever home)

and mee, thank you soo much for caring for these little doggies in need :grouphug: I admire you (and anyone who is doing similar thing with rescues and saving their lives) for doing this :grouphug: 

Kat


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awwww, the pictures are adorable and it warms my heart to see how life has taken such a postive turn for the little guy. Thank you, Mee, for all you are doing for little doggies.... :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Mee, you rock! All of you who do rescue or adopt rescues, rock! I wanted so desperately to help with Chun-Ha's transport fund but didn't have the extra money. Once I do, you will be getting a donation from me to help other little honeys get the H*LL out of S. Korea! Keep up the good work!!


----------

